# OT: E Book Reader



## murmel04 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädel´s

so nun bekommen ich hoffentlich nicht gleich eine aufs Dach´da es eingentlich ot ist.

Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir ein E Book Reader zulegen soll.

So nun meine kurze Frage wer von euch hat schon so ein Ding in Verwendung und wenn ja welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht.

ich habe im Moment zwei in der engeren Auswahl, einmal na klar den Kindle Touch und dann das Teil von Sony nur welchen, keine Ahnung habe sicher beide Vor- und Nachteile.

Also erzählt mir mal von euren Erfahrungen.

Danke schon mal.

LG


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Juni 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädel´s
> 
> so nun bekommen ich hoffentlich nicht gleich eine aufs Dach´da es eingentlich ot ist.
> 
> ...



Ich zwar nicht selbst, aber meinen Ma hat einen von Sony. Sie is super zufrieden damit, ich hab's nur mal kurz in der Hand gehabt, aber schien mir zum Bücher lesen gut geeignet zu sein.

Für mich wär's nichts, weil ich (berufsbedingt) immer in den Texten rummalen und Notizen machen muss, für die Freizeit könnt ich's mir gut vorstellen...

Einzige, was meine Ma beim Sony evtl "bemängelt", ist, dass sie keine Fotos draufpacken kann um sie evtl Verwandten zu zeigen... (weil das ja mit der e-ink-Tchnik arbeitet und keine bunten Farben zeigt, wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab) Aber da sie zu Verwandten immer mit Auto fahren, kann sie da auch nen Laptop mitnehmen für Fotos (die ältere Generation kann ja auf kleinen Smartphone-Displays nix mehr erkennen  )

Hoffe, das hilft dir ein wenig weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (5. Juni 2012)

Hab mich auch kÃ¼rzlich mit dem Thema beschÃ¤ftigt und mir alle mÃ¶glichen Ebooks angeschaut. Hab mich dann doch fÃ¼r den Sony entschieden. Bin halt doch ein Kind der 80er Jahre, und da war tragbare Technik halt Sony *grins*
Kurz gezÃ¶gert hab ich, weil ich dann nicht bei Amazon einkaufen kann....

Die Optik beim Sony hat mich einfach Ã¼berzeugt, nichts spiegelt.... wollte nicht beim Lesen auch noch auf einen "Bildschirm" schauen. Es sieht wirklich aus wie Buchseiten. 
Die Handhabung ist auch easy und leicht anzueignen... 
Einziges Manko evtl. ist das fehlende Licht, aber das stÃ¶rt mich nicht. Gibt ja so kleine Leselichter. Notizen kann man Ã¼brigens auch einfÃ¼gen  und die WÃ¶rterbuchfunktionen z.B. Englisch-Deutsch fand ich auch gut, da ich Ã¶fter Englisch lese. Das anmelden und aufladen der eBooks hab sogar ich HTML Depp geschafft, ok beim 2. mal muÃte ich wieder Ã¼berlegen... *gg* liegt aber an mir ;-)
Man kann sogar ins Internet damit (eingeschrÃ¤nkt) und es soll dann wohl mÃ¶glich sein direkt BÃ¼cher zu kaufen und aufzuladen. 
HauptsÃ¤chlich hab ich ihn gekauft fÃ¼r meinen Ergometer (Buch fÃ¤llt immer runter), als Reserve fÃ¼rn Urlaub (brauche sonst 10-15BÃ¼cher) und ich hab schon Ã¼berlegt ob er nicht in der Trikottasche auch mal mitkÃ¶nnte... lese gern an schÃ¶nen Bankerln mit toller Sicht  
Nehm ihn oft mit wenn wir wegfahren und ich daheim gerade ein sperriges Hardcover lese. Hab da kein Problem mehrere BÃ¼cher gleichzeitig zu "verarbeiten" 

Also ich wÃ¼rd mich ganz klar immer wieder fÃ¼r den Sony entscheiden, auch wenn er der teuerste ist. 

Generell find ich aber die ebooks selber noch zu teuer   BÃ¼cher die es nur als Hardcover gibt, kosten als Ebook grad mal ca. 2â¬ weniger als das HC. Also kaufe ich bisher nur Taschenbuchversionen.


----------



## murmel04 (5. Juni 2012)

also was mich an beiden Teilen stört, ist dass ich wenn den habe kann ich dort nix kaufen und umgekehrt.
Ist ja wie früher bei den Videoformten, wenn wir schon bei den 80zigern sind

mhh, die Sache mit den Kosten klar ist die ebooks noch teuer, allerdings liegt dann nicht so viel rum, (wie jetzt schon) 

was ich noch nicht rausgefunden habe, kann man da Bücher "tauschen" so wie bei der Papierversion, oder geht das generell nicht.

Also ich bin eigetlich ein Amazonkunde, kaufe da viel, nicht nur Bücher, was ja eigentlich dann ja fast schon für den Kindle spricht.

Oh man, können die sich nicht auf ein Formant einigen, und dann leiber die Geräte verbessern.



Aber trotzdem schonmal danke  aber trotzdem weider mit den Erfahrungen

So jetzt geh ich erstmal ne runde Biken, hoffentlich trocken heute, auch wenn sch... kalt ist


----------



## Flatbogard (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Murmel,

bin zwar kein Mädel, lese aber trotzdem, auf dem Kindel ( Kein Touch ). Man kann sehr gut damit im Sonnenlicht lesen, Bedienung funktioniert über vier Tasten zum Blättern, sowie Tasten im unteren Bereich des Gerätes zu weiteren Funktion. Per WLAN kann man auch ins I-Net. Diese Funktion ist aber nicht sehr komfortabel da man keine Tastatur zur Eingabe hat sondern jeden einzelnen Buchstaben über Pfeiltasten anklicken muss.
Mann kann auch PDF`s lesen, aber bei manchen Dokumenten muss man hin und her scrollen um die ganze Zeile lesen zu können. Die Akku-Laufzeit angenehm lang. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

LG,
Frank


----------



## toddy (5. Juni 2012)

mit Calibre kann man die formate hin und her konvertieren!

mehr infos findest du hier: http://www.e-reader-forum.de/index.html


----------



## BineMX (5. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich das begreife, funktioniert das "Amazon" Format nur beim Kindle....  Also für den Sony kann ich überall kaufen, nur bei Amazon nicht. Kauf jetzt bei Thalia, ist ja im Prinzip wurscht  Nutze aber weiterhin die Merkzettel Funktion vom Amazon 

Bücher tauschen geht im Prinzip schon, es müssen dann aber die Reader über die gleiche Mailadresse autorisiert sein. Dann ist es kein Problem z.B. innerhalb der Familie zu tauschen. Einfach so von Gerät zu Gerät geht leider nicht 

Das mit den Bücherstapeln ist auch bei mir ein Grund für´s Ebook. Wobei ich mir bestimmte Bücher mit schönen Covern speziell als Hardcover trotzdem kaufe. Hoffe allerdings die Taschenbuchstapel zu verringern. Hab mittlerweile bestimmt über 1.000 Bücher in der Wohnung und Keller verteilt 

Viel Spaß beim biken!
Werd auch gleich heimradln und wenn das Wetter hält daheim auf´s RR wechseln und ne Runde mit meinem Freund drehen... oder er mit mir ... oder eher ich hinter ihm


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Juni 2012)

Mein Männlein hat übrigens auch schon überlegt, ob so'n Reader was für ihn wäre, was mich total erstaunt hat, weil er Buchstaben nur am Computer nutzt 
Aber so wären die ja digital, und seine Erklärung leuchtete mir dann auch ein: "Dann brauch ich Beschreibungen und Anleitungen nicht immer ausdrucken und die fliegen beim Schrauben am Bike nicht weg!" (Wir sind halt in allen Bereichen noch Anfänger )

Nur um mal sowas wie nen On-Topic-Bezug herzustellen


----------



## Tesla71 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe den Kindle (die 99  Version) und bin total zufrieden. Kaufe seit Ewigkeiten meine Bücher fast ausschließlich über Amazon, daher war die Entscheidung schnell für den Kindle gefallen.  Flatbogard hat dazu ja schon was geschrieben.  Ohne Tastatur ist die Suche wenig komfortabel, aber man kann ja auch am PC Bücher kaufen und dann per WLAN übertragen.  Mit den teureren Varianten vom Kindle kannst Du, egal wo Du bist, Bücher kaufen und direkt laden.  Fand ich jetzt nicht so interessant, da auf meinem Kindle, genau wie in meinem Bücherregal, ein Haufen ungelesener Bücher vorhanden sind und ich nicht plötzlich Gefahr laufe, keinen neuen Lesestoff zu haben.   Die Preise mancher e-Books sind jenseits von Gut und Böse. Dafür kann man aber Klassiker umsonst oder für'n Apple und 'n Ei laden.  Ich bin Jane Austen Fan und habe das direkt ausgenutzt, obwohl ich einen Großteil Ihrer Bücher eh schon als Taschenbuch habe.  Englische e-Books sind im Schnitt günstiger als deutsche und ich lese keine Übersetzungen, also spare ich da auch noch was.


----------



## pedax (6. Juni 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> So nun meine kurze Frage wer von euch hat schon so ein Ding in Verwendung und wenn ja welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht.
> 
> ich habe im Moment zwei in der engeren Auswahl, einmal na klar den Kindle Touch und dann das Teil von Sony nur welchen, keine Ahnung habe sicher beide Vor- und Nachteile.



Also ich habe mit beiden Geräten schon gearbeitet und sie sind in Punkto Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ganz klar die Maktführer. 
Der Sony hat den Vorteil, dass er etwas mehr Formate unterstüzt und man daher nicht so sehr an Amazon gebunden ist. Ansonsten geben sich die beiden Geräte aber in Punkto Display, Bedienkomfort und Qualität nicht viel.

Es kommt halt immer darauf an wofür du die Geräte verwenden möchtest, für die Darstellung von eBooks (in einem der speziellen Formate) sind die Dinger wirklich gut geeignet. Bei der Darstellung von PDFs lassen beide Geräte zu wünschen übrig und du wirst wahrscheinlich nicht glücklich damit wenn du länger draufschaust. 

Beide Geräte (wie auch alle anderen eBook Reader am Markt) haben teilweise Schwächen bei der Darstellung von Formeln, weshalb sie zum Lesen von Studienunterlägen in technischen Studiengängen nur sehr bedingt verwendbar sind. Abgesehen davon kann ich beide Geräte empfehlen (und nein, das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich für eines der beiden Unternehmen arbeite - bekomme nämlich keine Verkaufsprovision dafür).


----------



## murmel04 (6. Juni 2012)

So nun erstmal VIELEN DANK für eure Meinungen

Werd jetzt mal scharf nachdenken und testen

Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch, wie ist das sind die Bücher dann wirklich 1 zu 1 mit denen auf Papier?

Hatte es nämlich bei verschiedenen Hörbuchern die ich Audible geladen hatte, dass es nur gekürzte Versionen waren und wer weiss was da wichtiges verloren ging.
Waren z.B. Bücher Kathy Reichs usw.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo Murmel,

also da brauchst du keine Bedenken haben, das ist wirklich 1 zu 1 sogar mit den "Anfangs" Seiten. Hörbücher sind meist gekürtzte Lesungen sonst wären das ja jedes Mal 10 oder mehr CD´s. 
Wir hören auch viel Hörbücher ;-) 
Scheinst ja der gleiche Bücherwurm zu sein wie ich 
Dann mal viel Vergnügen beim testen, nachdenken, entscheiden, kaufen und dann lesen damit!!


----------

